# 2 Teichbecken zusammen setzen



## kristall35 (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo, 
ich besitze ein kleines (150 liter) Teichbecken mit Pflanzen und Fische! 
Jetzt möchte ich das Ganze ein wenig vergrößern und habe mir noch ein 500 Liter Becken dazu gekauft. 
Ich würde das gerne so ausrichten, das ich das kleine Becken ca. 10-15cm erhöhe (ist im Garten schon so platziert) und das große ganz im Garten einlass..... Meine Frau hätte es gerne so, das vom kleinen Becken das Wasser ins große Becken fliest (Wasserlauf) 

Wie mache ich den Übergang vom kleinen ins große Becken? 
Bin für jede Antwort oder Anregung dankbar 
gruß kristall35


----------



## wander-falke (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo Kristall, wie auch immer deine Eltern dich genannt haben, ist originell

Herzlich wilkommen im Forum,

Handelt es sich um ein PE oder GFK Becken?

*Wenn PE*;
PE habe ich eingeschnitten, mit Heissluftfön etwas abgebogen, so dass ich einen Auslauf habe ohne das Becken schief zu stellen.
Dann das Ganze vernietet mit einer Lage Sanitärsilikon dazwischen.
Es war so dicht, dass die Verdunstung höher war als die " nicht professionell gedichtete Stelle"

*Wenn GFK;*
...geht ganz einfach:
Loch flexen,  Oberfläche aufrauhen und dann die Becken mit GFK Verbinden.
Reparatursets bei den harzspezialisten.

*Wenn beides;*
würde ich wie PE verbinden.......


Viel Spass damit


----------



## samorai (20. Juli 2015)

Nicht den oberen Rand weg schneiden, denn bei starken Frost könnte die Wanne einen Riss bekommen. Bleibe unter dem Rand mit Deinen Überlauf.Vor 3-4 Wochen war etwas ähnliches!!!!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichfolie-an-pe-teichbecken-verkleben.15103/page-4
 Ron!


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2015)

Das sind PE-Becken. Man(n) könnte auch mit Hitze einen Überlauf aus dem Randwulst formen.


----------



## wander-falke (20. Juli 2015)

@samorai 
Ja stimmt. Ich hab ja die 10-15 cm Höhendifferenz bei Kristall nicht berücksichtigt.
Dann reicht der Heissluftfön und ein entsprechender Über stand des oberen Beckens damit das Wasser auch dorthin läuft wo es hin soll.


----------



## kristall35 (25. Juli 2015)

ich bedanke mich erstmal und probiere es mit dem Rand aus!


----------

